# Original Dragon/Kyurem Complete Form



## Big Mom (Jan 29, 2013)

What is the likihood of getting this?

Would you want this?


----------



## Weather (Jan 29, 2013)

> What is the likihood of getting this?



If we don't get something in Gen VI then probably never.



> Would you want this?



Honestly? In a metagame sense it wouldn't have a point.

In a story sense the maybe.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been dying to see the original form. Strange how that wasn't shown in B2/W2  knowing these games, they won't introduce new forms of old Pokemon in the following gen. By the way, Kyurem is the original dragon that Reshiram and Zekrom once were right?


----------



## Geisha (Jan 29, 2013)

Kyurem is empty shell of the united Pokemon they once were. Looking at the Reshiram/Kyurem and Zekrom/Kyurem forms, I assume the completely united Pokemon will be so badass teh Unova region might collapse in on itself. 

In order for them to ever become the same Pokemon again, N and the hero/heroine from the Black & White would have to reunite and be fighting together for the same cause, truth and ideals.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2013)

I would love that. I love Giratina's original form, would love to see a Kyurem one


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 1, 2013)

Vulpecula said:


> In order for them to ever become the same Pokemon again, N and the hero/heroine from the Black & White would have to reunite and be fighting together for the same cause, truth and ideals.



Yep, pretty much.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 1, 2013)

As much as getting the original form of Genesect...


----------

